# Attaching documents - why 'required' when already uploaded?



## haroonrauf (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi

I am attaching documents to my visa application (190). Initially, the status shows 'recommended', then when I upload a document, it changes to 'received'. However, for the last 6-7 documents I uploaded, the status, instead of changing to 'received', changes to 'required'. Even though in the box below, in the 'attachments provided' section, the files uploaded can be seen.

Also, once the file is uploaded, is there no way to delete it, or rename it or even view it?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

The DIAC system has been having problems where case officers cannot "see" documents that you have uploaded, and even are showing in your view of the screen in the "Already Uploaded" section. Recently we sent a case officer a screen print of the applicant's EOI screen section showing all the documents already uploaded, including 3 that the case officer claimed were not provided yet. It's a real problem, and a shame that DIAC's online systems continue to experience these fundamental problems.

Our policy is that every time we upload a new document or batch of documents for a client, we do a screen print of the screen where it lists all documents uploaded and keep that as a PDF file for future reference, to show that DIAC's system acknowledged that the documents were provided at that date and time.

No way to change, delete, view, edit, etc any document once uploaded to DIAC.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## haroonrauf (Apr 13, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> The DIAC system has been having problems where case officers cannot "see" documents that you have uploaded, and even are showing in your view of the screen in the "Already Uploaded" section. Recently we sent a case officer a screen print of the applicant's EOI screen section showing all the documents already uploaded, including 3 that the case officer claimed were not provided yet. It's a real problem, and a shame that DIAC's online systems continue to experience these fundamental problems.
> 
> Our policy is that every time we upload a new document or batch of documents for a client, we do a screen print of the screen where it lists all documents uploaded and keep that as a PDF file for future reference, to show that DIAC's system acknowledged that the documents were provided at that date and time.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, this helps! Having a screen shot is a good tip.

Its also surprising they haven't got the functionality to remove / edit any documents wrongly uploaded by mistake. I guess I will have to be careful.


----------



## madhu.g (Sep 20, 2013)

*How to upload supporting docs while applying for visa online?*



MarkNortham said:


> The DIAC system has been having problems where case officers cannot "see" documents that you have uploaded, and even are showing in your view of the screen in the "Already Uploaded" section. Recently we sent a case officer a screen print of the applicant's EOI screen section showing all the documents already uploaded, including 3 that the case officer claimed were not provided yet. It's a real problem, and a shame that DIAC's online systems continue to experience these fundamental problems.
> 
> Our policy is that every time we upload a new document or batch of documents for a client, we do a screen print of the screen where it lists all documents uploaded and keep that as a PDF file for future reference, to show that DIAC's system acknowledged that the documents were provided at that date and time.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I received invitation for 190 visa from skillselect few days back and I intend to apply the same shortly. However, I do not know where does the "upload documents" part come in. I went to the online portal via the "Apply for Visa" option in my EOI.

I could see there are 17 steps to fill in applicant information, and after all those steps it asks for credit card payment. I'm yet to "submit" my application, though.

I was expecting that before visa fee payment, I will be displayed with a list of all documents required (for me & my spouse) to be uploaded and a provision to upload each document. But I cannot see any such thing.

How to upload documents ? Is there a page which lets you do this, after the credit card payment, OR am I missing something ?

Please guide me here.

Regards,
Madhu


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

madhu.g said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I received invitation for 190 visa from skillselect few days back and I intend to apply the same shortly. However, I do not know where does the "upload documents" part come in. I went to the online portal via the "Apply for Visa" option in my EOI.
> 
> ...


Attaching documents comes after the credit card payment. I really wish it was the other way around since once you make the payment, the system appears to register your application as lodged.

When I lodged my application, I'd have loved to be able to get it all into the system, including attachments, before making the payment so I didn't feel like I had to quickly rush to get all my attachments uploaded (not that someone was going to be processing my application within minutes of me lodging, lol).


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Madhu -

Maggie-May is correct - it comes after you pay. Note that when you pay, that is the "official" act of lodging your visa application. Suggest you always save screen shots (or print your browser screen to a PDF file and save the pdf file) every time you go back in to upload a new doc or batch of documents as DIBP's systems can be buggy.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## madhu.g (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot Maggie & Mark for ur quick response  
Too bad that DIAC chose to have it that way & not provide a hint of it anywhere! 

I have few other quick questions. Can you pls help with your suggestions.

1) As I have provided my experience & employment reference letters to ACS based on which they issued the assessment letter - do I need to submit all them again as proof of employment to DIAC in addition to ACS assessment letter OR just the ACS assessment letter is enough.

2) I am not claiming points for my wife skills. Do I still need to furnish employment docs if I add her work experience in visa application but not claiming points.

3) I have scanned files of certified photocopies which I used for ACS assessment, the hard copies of which I gave to NSW sponsorship appl.
Can I use those scanned files itself (5months old) for uploading in Visa Application now? Or will I be asked to send/show the hard copies to any office anytime during the visa process or after landing in australia? (in which case I better get all docs certified & attested anew for visa)

Sorry for the long queries. Thanks for helping as always.

Regards,
Madhu


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

madhu.g said:


> Thanks a lot Maggie & Mark for ur quick response
> Too bad that DIAC chose to have it that way & not provide a hint of it anywhere!
> 
> I have few other quick questions. Can you pls help with your suggestions.
> ...


Based on my own view (which is that it's better to submit more than less), I'd personally do it as follows:

1) Yes, I'd attach copies to provide evidence to DIAC directly of your experience, qualifications and references

2) I don't have experience with the points-based applications so I'm not sure about this. Perhaps someone else can answer.

3) I'd go through the work of getting more certified photocopies and attaching them. I'd rather take the tme up front rather risk slowing down the processing if DIAC asked for new certified copies.


----------



## madhu.g (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Maggie-May!!
I too agree with your point about "better to submit more than less" for my 1st question.
I will wait for Mark or someone else to get an idea about my 2nd query.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Madhu -

Generally no need to supply work reference docs for secondary applicants for skilled visas - it will be the work experience of the primary applicant that is claimed for points that will be closely scrutinized by DIBP and work ref documents are required for this.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Kindred (Jul 18, 2013)

madhu.g said:


> 2) I am not claiming points for my wife skills. Do I still need to furnish employment docs if I add her work experience in visa application but not claiming points.
> 
> Regards,
> Madhu


Mandhu,

Although i don't claim to be an expert, i'll try sharing my experience in uploading supportinh docs. I think for your 2nd question, there is no need to upload your wife's doc since your do not claim points for it.

Goodluck!


----------



## madhu.g (Sep 20, 2013)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Madhu -
> 
> Generally no need to supply work reference docs for secondary applicants for skilled visas - it will be the work experience of the primary applicant that is claimed for points that will be closely scrutinized by DIBP and work ref documents are required for this.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Mark!


----------



## nectar2012 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone advise me at what stage visa application is submitted- i have made the visa payment and also attached the documents, the application summary shows 
"in progress" do i need to click somewhere to finalise my document attachment. please advise.


----------



## mharm (May 26, 2014)

Dear Mark Northam,

Hope you are doing well.

on 25 may 2014 ,I sent PCC certificates to Adelaide team mail box , but i didn't receive auto reply email stating "thank you for contacting adelaide gsm..."

In addition, in immiaccount after uploading PCC , the "requested" status changed to" required" but doesn't change to received yet.

Please advice whether I should sent an email to case officer to confirm? what is your recommendation? 

Your cooperation will be appreciated in advance.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nectar2012 -

Nothing to click to finalise - just lodge, pay and upload -

Best,

Mark Northam



nectar2012 said:


> Can anyone advise me at what stage visa application is submitted- i have made the visa payment and also attached the documents, the application summary shows
> "in progress" do i need to click somewhere to finalise my document attachment. please advise.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mharm -

This highlights a growing problem - DIBP's refusal to confirm enquireies regarding receipt of additional documents sent by email. As a matter of policy case officers in many cases will not confirm receipt of documents and often leave those enquiry emails simply unanswered. In some cases there is an autoresponder, but if the autoresponder doesn't work, I'd enquire (very politely, and give them a few days to respond before you do). Simply put, if there is a problem with delivery, by you checking you're bound to discover the problem in time.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



mharm said:


> Dear Mark Northam,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mharm (May 26, 2014)

Dear Mark,

Thanks Very much for your Answer.

After 48 hours , the "required" status in immiaccount changed to "received", and the date changed from 25 may to 27.( 25 may is the date I uploaded the document.) So the progress was: "requested", after uploading changed to" required", and after 2 days changed to "received".

In your point of view , is every thing is ok now?

Best Regards,



MarkNortham said:


> Hi Mharm -
> 
> This highlights a growing problem - DIBP's refusal to confirm enquireies regarding receipt of additional documents sent by email. As a matter of policy case officers in many cases will not confirm receipt of documents and often leave those enquiry emails simply unanswered. In some cases there is an autoresponder, but if the autoresponder doesn't work, I'd enquire (very politely, and give them a few days to respond before you do). Simply put, if there is a problem with delivery, by you checking you're bound to discover the problem in time.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi MHarm -

No way for me to tell for sure from here, but it sounds OK to me.

Best,

Mark



mharm said:


> Dear Mark,
> 
> Thanks Very much for your Answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibtain (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Sorry to bother you but I will be glad if you can help. 

I have also uploaded all the documents but apart from the first few, the status of most of the submitted documents remains as "Required".

It has been more than 6 weeks since I last uploaded the documents. 

CO has also not been appointed - application was filed more than 2 months ago.

Is there any way to follow up on the problem or should I wait for CO to be appointed.

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sibtain -

That's typical of how the system work - the Required/Requested/etc indicators are not all that dependable. You may want to wait until your application is allocated to a team and see if they request any further documents, as long as you've looked carefully at the document checklist for whatever visa you have applied for and are confident you've provided all documents necessary.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Sibtain said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I will be glad if you can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibtain (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your reply. 

CO team was appointed recently and I got an email from them asking for medical, PCC etc. 
They, however, requested passport, birth certificates etc which I had already uploaded more than 2 months back but the status was showing "Required" and not as "Received".
Should I upload again on IMMI account or should I attach all documents to an email and send to my GSM team email ID. I am not sure which documents they can see. If I attach all documents again, it will be a huge email and then some duplication will occur too. Please tell me what do you suggest.
Also, do you think calling them via phone would be helpful?

Thanks


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sibtain -

Sometimes they put out canned emails that list all those things even if you have uploaded them. If you can see the items on your ImmiAccount, then you might email back to advise that they are already there, especially if it's a form email. However if you have an email with a separate checklist on it that lists those items, then they may not be aware you uploaded them. I'd probably try to avoid emailing documents and upload instead, but key is determining if they can see them or not. Phone probably not helpful unless they do not respond to emails.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



Sibtain said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibtain (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Mark.

I will email them mentioning that I have attached all the requested documents and send them a screen shot as well. I will ask them if they are not able to see the attached ones, I will email them.

Regards,


----------



## sweetrob (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi Mark,
I have the following situation for Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) requirement, I am a Canadian citizen and have lived in the following countries:
•	India till August 2005
•	Sweden till June 2007
When I got my Canadian citizenship I provided the police clearance certificates from India and Sweden. Now I have PCC from both countries that are dated in year 2008. 
Since I have not lived in these countries after 2007, aren't the Police Certificates dated 2008 valid for Australia immigration?
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

sweetrob said:


> Hi Mark,
> I have the following situation for Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) requirement, I am a Canadian citizen and have lived in the following countries:
> •	India till August 2005
> •	Sweden till June 2007
> ...


For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date


----------



## kengur (Jun 16, 2015)

*Updated status*

I have uploaded my documents in application on the 8th of June. The "Progress status" of all documents is "received" with the date of uploading (8th of June) however, the date of "Application submitted" and the "Last update" is still the 4th of June when I paid visa fee and that can also be seen in "Application documents". 
So I have one (maybe stupid) question:
Do I need to press "Submit application" again to update my status? I am so afraid I would make some mistake. 
Thank you in advance, I will appreciate any answer!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you've been given the ability to upload the documents, your application is already received. You don't need to submit it again. The status will update once they begin processing your application.


----------



## kengur (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## kengur (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi people,
I got the request form CO for additional documents:
Form 80 and Evidence of overseas study

I have already uploaded my Education with all other documents and I am not sure why there are asking it again when the status in application is received? Also I uploaded form 1022 so I am wondering why they are requesting form 80, any idea?

Date of visa application 04/06/2015
CO 04/08/2015


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It's not uncommon for a CO to overlook the fact that you've already uploaded a document. You can (politely) respond that you thought you had uploaded that already, or it may simply be easier to send another copy back to your CO by email.

Form 80 is often requested (did you mean you uploaded 1221?) and more frequently for applicants from higher risk countries.


----------



## kengur (Jun 16, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It's not uncommon for a CO to overlook the fact that you've already uploaded a document. You can (politely) respond that you thought you had uploaded that already, or it may simply be easier to send another copy back to your CO by email.
> 
> Form 80 is often requested (did you mean you uploaded 1221?) and more frequently for applicants from higher risk countries.


Thank you!

I have two more questions:
1. How long does it take for Medical status to change from "recommended" to "received"? 
2. My CO told me in email that all further communication is to be done by email, does it mean that I send additional documents by email or should I upload them on my Immi acount?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just upload to the account. What they mean is don't call them email them instead.

The reason they prefer email is for 2 reasons: 1/ they can address it when they are ready and don't get interrupted and 2/ it is in writing and not verbal.


----------



## kengur (Jun 16, 2015)

Mish said:


> Just upload to the account. What they mean is don't call them email them instead.
> 
> The reason they prefer email is for 2 reasons: 1/ they can address it when they are ready and don't get interrupted and 2/ it is in writing and not verbal.


Thank you!


----------

